# this cant be right



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxjldImhyok


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

Someone actually posted on another forum I use, asking how to do this to an Oscar. He was told by many that it was wrong and then banned from the site because he kept asking. Its really horrible what people will do to an animal just because it looks cool. He shouldn't have those fish.


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

they was right to ban him, it doesn't look cool at all, only cruel...
if I went round to some ones house and see that... I would put him on his backside without a second thought


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Wow... freakin' moron.... Sombody oughta put multiple piercings in his scrotum and then some.


----------



## Jaysee (Apr 24, 2010)

Probably already has that.


Interesting, that the video is still up despite countless people reporting it for animal abuse.


----------



## FatalMrChow (Oct 4, 2013)

I agree. That has to be the stupidest thing I have ever seen and its just plain wrong. Stuff like that makes me mad and people who do stuff like that should not own animals.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the individual that did this is asian...you can tell by his speech...but he has ben in the US for quite some time..the asian cultures are just about the only ones that intentionally mutilate animals to make them different and unusual...just like fish such as the balloon mollies and rams..and the blood parrots and flowerhorns as well...
and we americans are almost as bad as so many buy all this garbage and think it is cool...


----------



## freddie1 (Jul 23, 2014)

*piercing*

very wrong it's like someone putting a fish hook in it's lips!!


----------

